# CAAD9 or Supersix



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

My LBS has a CAAD9 with Sram Rival/force crank for $1700 or is it worth the extra $300 for a Supersix with Sim 105. Bike will be used for a pleasure/commuter. Been doing MTN biking so I'm new to a road bike. I've heard good things about both. Your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Caad 9 is a great bike for speed & racing since your main purpose is pleasure and commuter I would go with Super if budget is allow.
Not a big fan of SRAM the new 105 is pretty good looking grouppo.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Caad 9 is a great bike for speed & racing since your main purpose is pleasure and commuter I would go with Super if budget is allow.
> Not a big fan of SRAM the new 105 is pretty good looking grouppo.


For a counterpoint...I would take the CAAD9 with Rival over the SuperSix with 105. I prefer SRAM shifting.

But a CAAD9 should, at this point, be last-year's model -- they should be selling the Rival version for well under $1700, since the new CAAD10 with Rival lists at $1800.

But if you're looking for pleasure and a commuter and want a Cannondale, check out the Synapse series.

Asad


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Zamboni - can you elaborate on your reasons here? I'm looking at the Caad10-5 vs SS-5 as a commuter bike (and occasional race at weekends). Both have the same geometry, very similar weight and identical component specs.

I had thought that the Caad would be a better commuter bike as it will be cheaper to replace the frame if I do get into an accident with a car; also thought that the AL would fare better long-term and against the occasional bump when parked up. Does the SS carbon frame make such a big difference as that's the only differentiator here (along with price)?

Please help me in my decision making!



zamboni said:


> Caad 9 is a great bike for speed & racing since your main purpose is pleasure and commuter I would go with Super if budget is allow.
> Not a big fan of SRAM the new 105 is pretty good looking grouppo.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

The carbon on the SuperSix is supposed to more compliant, offering a more forgiving ride in the long run. That said, I rode plenty of centuries on my all Alu C-dale R400 and CAAD 3. So if riding for fun v. racing, the idea being you would rather have a more pleasurable ride. The Super is more expensive because its as stiff as the CAAD10 but a more forgiving ride.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

bjb85runner said:


> My LBS has a CAAD9 with Sram Rival/force crank for $1700 or is it worth the extra $300 for a Supersix with Sim 105. Bike will be used for a pleasure/commuter. Been doing MTN biking so I'm new to a road bike. I've heard good things about both. Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


I would go for the SS especially with the new 5700, and if you prefer the SRAM, add $400 more for the SS 4 which I also think is well worth it. The $300 difference you had mentioned for the SS frame with CAAD9 frame is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Not to be a kill joy but in my opinion neither would be a good choice for a commuter/pleasure bike.

These are race bikes. Not to say you have to race to enjoy riding one but they just aren't suited, both geo and feature wise, for commuting in my opinion. I suppose if you never have to carry anything and don't mind throwing on the spandex and road shoes to get to work they'd be fine.

Perhaps if you provided more detail about what you mean by pleasure riding I'd think otherwise but maybe look at something like a Surly Crosscheck.

I think both bikes you're looking at are great just not so much for the purpose you want a bike for.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not to be a kill joy but in my opinion neither would be a good choice for a commuter/pleasure bike.


When your main bike is a cervello P3 TT bike a road race bike seems super comfortable. So I got a systemsix as my pleasure / commuter bike. Its all relative. If it feels good then get it.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Pleasure for me would be a 25-50 mile ride through country roads with some hills. Maybe a century ride once in a while.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Pleasure for me would be a 25-50 mile ride through country roads with some hills. Maybe a century ride once in a while.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Either bike would work for me. I imagine the carbon Supersix would offer more road vibration damping because of the carbon frame and is likely up to a pound lighter. I like the way carbon fiber rides when I do but, I am riding a Caad9 right now. I often test ride high end full carbon bikes and always want one (again) after getting off them. Light weight performance is hard to deny.


----------

